# John "Funky Cold" Medina:  SF Fraud



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2013)

You guys are going to like this one...

http://guardianofvalor.com/cpt-john-funky-cold-medina-special-forcesranger-superhero/


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 13, 2013)

I have no words...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy snapping duck shit.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Seems legit to me...if the lady at clothing and sales sold him the badges and tabs that means he can where them...............


Right.........................:blkeye:


----------



## policemedic (Jun 13, 2013)

shortbrownguy said:


> I have no words...



I did, but it seems his Facebook is shut down....


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 13, 2013)

my brain hurts


----------



## Karoshi (Jun 14, 2013)

What, no Astronaut badge... nothing beats an Astronaut, EVER!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 14, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> What, no Astronaut badge... nothing beats an Astronaut, EVER!


Skip the badge, he's probably already got the suit.

Its like its halloween everyday for these shitbags.

I wonder it must feel like to wake up every single morning and realize your life and contribution to the world has been so lacking that you need to pretend to have been something special in order to account for the amount of oxygen you've waste.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 14, 2013)

God damn, Captain Cluster Fuck needs to find a new hobby.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 14, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> What, no Astronaut badge... nothing beats an Astronaut, EVER!


 
What about a space craft door gunner?


----------



## Karoshi (Jun 14, 2013)

Everyone knows that there is no door gunner, they use a M153 CROWS II retrofitted to a Soyuz capsule and controlled via a UHF link. The door gunner position was eliminated along with the retirement of the Space Shuttle program, due to lack of funding.


----------



## Kunoichii (Jun 15, 2013)

Ridiculous. 
How would you all handle having someone tell you they are/were SF, or any special ops, and you knew they weren't?
I had a dude come fix my HVAC unit a few months ago, and we started talking about work ( I was on lunch, so in uniform) and he was saying he was CCT/PJ out of Dyess AFB, TX. So after he said that, I knew he wasn't and started asking him simple questions, which he avoided and started getting all jumpy in his story, and tried to change the subject a bunch of times, all the while I'm asking him why he decided, with all his experience, to become an HVAC guy. Blah blah blah, he finished fixing my HVAC unit and went away. He was lying, he knew it and he knew I knew, and that's all I needed.


----------



## Rexus (Jun 15, 2013)

you should check to see if he was actually qualified to fix you air conditioner, he might have been posing


----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe a PJ can answer this one. Anybody ever gone from PJ to CCT or vice versa?


----------

